# Entertainment Venues



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

post here information and/or pictures about the entertainment venues in your city. Theatres, Cinemas, Bowling alleys etc ......


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Flickr photos

*valencia*
teatro rialto










teatro principal









palau de la musica









there are loads more i just havnt put pictures of them on yet


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

One of the more famous venues of entertainment.

I present to you; the Sydney Opera House









Christopher Chan ~ Flickr

Construction completed in 1973 at a cost of $102 million. Plans for the Opera House initially began in the 1940's 

Wikipedia Says ~ 

The Sydney Opera House is a multi-venue performing arts centre on Bennelong Point in Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. It was conceived and largely built by Danish architect Jørn Utzon, who in 2003 received the Pritzker Prize, architecture's highest honour. The citation stated

The Opera House was made a UNESCO World Heritage Site on 28 June 2007. It is one of the 20th century's most distinctive buildings, and one of the most famous performing arts centres in the world.

The Sydney Opera House is situated on Bennelong Point in Sydney Harbour, close to the Sydney Harbour Bridge. It sits at the north-eastern tip of the Sydney central business district (the CBD), surrounded on three sides by the harbour (Sydney Cove and Farm Cove), and neighboured by the Royal Botanic Gardens.

Contrary to its name, the building houses several separate venues rather than a single opera theatre, the two main venues, the Opera Theatre and the Concert Hall, being housed in the two larger sets of shells. The Sydney Opera House is a major presenting venue for Opera Australia, The Australian Ballet, the Sydney Theatre Company and the Sydney Symphony, as well as hosting many touring productions in a variety of performance genres, and is a major tourist attraction. It is administered by the Sydney Opera House Trust, under the New South Wales Ministry of the Arts.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

This club is where Prince became a star and the Minneapolis punk scene happend (often on the same night). First Avenue is where all the club scenes in Purple Rain were filmed and local bands like Husker Du and the Replacements came up. The list of musicians who have played here is miles long and full of people everyone has heard of. It is still going strong today. It was originally built as a Greyhound Bus Depot in the 1920s:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ I watched Purple Rain the other day, and that club was in it. I didn't realise it was a real club. That's awesome...!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has the *Cultural Centre* in Tsim Sha Tsui


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

...Some of the larger ones in Copenhagen:

Opera:








by me

Concert Hall:








by Jan Lykke from flickr.com

New Theater: 








by diers from flickr.com

Old Theater:








by jaime.silva from flickr.com


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg:

Concert venue 


















Concert Hall:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Really cool :cheers:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Two of the main large ones in Oslo:

The National Theatre ("Nationaltheateret")


















The Opera


















We do have more but I dont want to bog down the thread with a thousand pics, so... Maybe I post a couple more later, if I feel like it.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Oslo Opera House is one of the most amazing buildings on earth IMHO.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Los Angeles, California*


*THE MUSIC CENTER - LOS ANGELES*
*4 VENUES ONE AFTER THE OTHER*

WALT DISNEY CONCERT HALL
















STEBIE, FLICKR

DOROTHY CHANDLER PAVILLION









MARK TAPER FORUM (ROUND ONE)
AND AHMANSON THEATER (BEHIND)









*MANN'S CHINESE THEATER*











*STAPLES CENTER*










*THE FORUM*












*and there's more and more*
.............................................


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London*

A selection of venues in *London*:


*The O2*
(O2 Arena - most popular arena in the world)












*Royal Albert Hall*
(Opened by Queen Victoria in 1871)












*Southbank Centre*
(A complex of artistic venues in London, UK, on the South Bank of the River Thames between County Hall and Waterloo Bridge.)


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Chicago: The Loop.

Pix from Flickr.

Lyric Opera House.































Orchestra Hall (Symphony Center)






















Auditorium Theater






















The Chicago Theater





















The Oriental 






















The Cadillac Palace Theater























The Shubert/Majestic


----------

